# DIRECTV2PC Media Center Integration



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone take a stab at integrating the DIRECTV2PC program into media center yet? It should be possible.

For instance, mynetflix integrates the netflix player into media center so that you can click on a menu to start the viewer from with media center.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Might be tough with this one as there is a lot of copy protection within the Directv2PC application (not by choice, but by content rights owners requirements...)


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

That would be very nice but I do not know how they would work around the copy protection issues. 

There is also the question of WHICH versions of Media Center it would support. 

If it did come out I have a nasty suspicion that those of us with WinXP MCE would be left out and it would be Vista only.


----------



## masteroffm (Jan 9, 2008)

im a regular at the greenbutton, been lurking here for a while now.

if directv were to develop integration for media center it most certainly will be vista only. also it wouldn't make sense to develop for xp as the inner workings of vista media center is very different. especially with media center in windows 7 being a slight variant of vista


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

masteroffm said:


> im a regular at the greenbutton, been lurking here for a while now.
> 
> if directv were to develop integration for media center it most certainly will be vista only. also it wouldn't make sense to develop for xp as the inner workings of vista media center is very different. especially with media center in windows 7 being a slight variant of vista


:welcome_s to the forums *masteroffm*.

I figured as much, Microsoft wants everyone to upgrade to Vista, just look at DirectX 10 (Vista only).

I have a legitimate copy but Vista was JUST cleared to run a program I am required to use for work, so I am a little hesitant to install it.

Slightly off-topic, I wonder what is going on with the development of the HDPC-20?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Slightly off-topic, I wonder what is going on with the development of the HDPC-20?


If we ever see it, it'll require Windows 7.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> If we ever see it, it'll require Windows 7.


:rolling:

You just had to go there.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

If you were able to you would have to set it up as an extender. The DirecTV2PC software would have to generate the 8 digit setup code to link the two together. They keep adding new devices that can be added as extenders, but so far they have all been hardware devices, no software.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

loudo said:


> If you were able to you would have to set it up as an extender. The DirecTV2PC software would have to generate the 8 digit setup code to link the two together. They keep adding new devices that can be added as extenders, but so far they have all been hardware devices, no software.


I think you've got it backwards. This thread isn't about using the DirecTV2PC software as an extender, it's about using DirecTV2PC from within Media Center.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Seems like it could be done easily as a plugin. Of course, that's the layman in me talking about how easy it would be.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I just found this over at the greenbutton. It should let you launch any program, I might have to go over to vista and give it a try. Any takers?

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/298235.aspx


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> I just found this over at the greenbutton. It should let you launch any program, I might have to go over to vista and give it a try. Any takers?
> 
> http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/298235.aspx


It works perfectly.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I think you've got it backwards. This thread isn't about using the DirecTV2PC software as an extender, it's about using DirecTV2PC from within Media Center.


My bad.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome. I don't have the Directv2pc app on my vista machine, downloading now at 32kbps should be a while... a nice integration piece.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> It works perfectly.


 Is that saying with this you can get Directv2PC in to media center? If so can it now :stream: to say my XBOX360's?


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Is that saying with this you can get Directv2PC in to media center? If so can it now :stream: to say my XBOX360's?


No, basically it's an app that allows you to open and close DirecTV2PC from within Media center. So if you are using Media Center in a room you can now call the DirecTV app from within it. Helps on the integration part. And works nicely now that I got it up.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

scuba_tim said:


> No, basically it's an app that allows you to open and close DirecTV2PC from within Media center. So if you are using Media Center in a room you can now call the DirecTV app from within it. Helps on the integration part. And works nicely now that I got it up.


 Sounde like a nice app. Now bring on MRV!!


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

It's nice that you can use the media center remote to control Directv2PC. Integrating it within is the next logical step.


----------



## FmrFrtDog (Nov 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It works perfectly.


How did you get it to launch DirecTV2PC? It will either do nothing or, if I make changes to the .ini file, it minimizes MC and then quickly returns. Not much explanation of setup.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

FmrFrtDog said:


> How did you get it to launch DirecTV2PC?


Just edit the INI file to point to the DirecTV2PC executable instead of PowerDVD.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Just edit the INI file to point to the DirecTV2PC executable instead of PowerDVD.


what did you put in the config file (can you paste your text) as for me it didn't work.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> what did you put in the config file (can you paste your text) as for me it didn't work.


I've already uninstalled the program, because I don't use Media Center and I was just testing it out. scuba_tim could probably tell you, though.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm running vista 64 ultimate. Open the mcrun.ini and edit the command line to:
CommandLine=C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe

or whatever the reference is to your directv2pc.exe is.

You can run mcrun.exe to make sure the directv app opens. On my machine there is a bit of a lag going on in opening and closing the program, not sure what that is. 
Media center does minimize, opens up DirecTV2PC, but when you exit out of DirecTV2PC it goes right back to media center. So, it's not seemless, but a nice touch.


----------



## Schubert69 (Nov 7, 2008)

FmrFrtDog said:


> How did you get it to launch DirecTV2PC? It will either do nothing or, if I make changes to the .ini file, it minimizes MC and then quickly returns. Not much explanation of setup.


I am having the same problem. Interestingly if I open the DIRECTV2PC app in advance then it will switch to that app but will not go back to the VMC interface of I hit the back button or even close the DIRECTV2PC app.


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> I'm running vista 64 ultimate. Open the mcrun.ini and edit the command line to:
> CommandLine=C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
> 
> or whatever the reference is to your directv2pc.exe is.
> ...


Even after I edit the ini file, I still get the power DVD in the program library. When I click it, it doesn't lauch anything (I don't have PowerDVD).

It looks like it registered the xml for the powerdvd but doesn't do anything with the edited ini file. Any help?


----------



## jzoomer (Sep 22, 2006)

I got it to work. Some details:
1. Unregistered the powerdvd app media center
2. Put quotes around program path in .ini file command line. It has spaces and ()
3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center.
4. The current install does not register the DLLs. So unless you start it in the directory or have the program directory in the path, it will not work. This is sloppy on the install part. I added it to the path for now.

Haven't figured out all of the media center remote mappings yet. On problem is skipping from the now playing list to the menu buttom below. It may get there if I go to the end of the list but my list is long (2 TB).

It looks like I have true MRV before the rest of you


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jzoomer said:


> It looks like I have true MRV before the rest of you


Until your computer turns into a DirecTV receiver, your MRV is far from true.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

jzoomer said:


> I got it to work. Some details:
> 1. Unregistered the powerdvd app media center
> 2. Put quotes around program path in .ini file command line. It has spaces and ()
> 3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center.
> ...


can you elaborate what step 1 3 and 4 mean when you say register ? I assume you mean some editing of registry but alittle detail would help people. I am able to get the DIRECTv2PC to launch but the box in media center programs still says powerdvd and I would like it to say directv2pc.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Until your computer turns into a DirecTV receiver, your MRV is far from true.


With a Sling Box, your DirecTV receiver can be MWV (Multi World View).


----------



## Jakub37 (Jan 15, 2007)

jzoomer said:


> I got it to work. Some details:
> 1. Unregistered the powerdvd app media center
> 2. Put quotes around program path in .ini file command line. It has spaces and ()
> 3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center.
> ...


Does it work over 360?


----------



## kimsan (Nov 18, 2005)

jzoomer said:


> I got it to work. Some details:
> 1. Unregistered the powerdvd app media center
> 2. Put quotes around program path in .ini file command line. It has spaces and ()
> 3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center.
> ...





dvrblogger said:


> can you elaborate what step 1 3 and 4 mean when you say register ? I assume you mean some editing of registry but alittle detail would help people. I am able to get the DIRECTv2PC to launch but the box in media center programs still says powerdvd and I would like it to say directv2pc.


I'll be getting a Vista box soon and would also appreciate a little more detailed explanation. It might be more obvious once I've got the new box but it sure isn't just yet and I've been comfortable with regedit and tweaking files since NT3.5 

TIA

cheers,

kim


----------



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

dvrblogger said:


> can you elaborate what step 1 3 and 4 mean when you say register ? I assume you mean some editing of registry but alittle detail would help people. I am able to get the DIRECTv2PC to launch but the box in media center programs still says powerdvd and I would like it to say directv2pc.


I'll try to help out here.

For #1, "Unregister the powerdvd app media center."
After installing Media Center Launcher open a DOS prompt *as administrator *(Thanks Schubert69)
and type:
C:\Windows\ehome\RegisterMCEApp.exe /u /allusers "C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher\mcrun.xml"

For 3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center:

Open "C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher\mcrun.xml" with notepad, you will need to change the powerdvd entries to DirecTV2PC and create a new guid (this can be done at http://createguid.com/

This is an example of mine:
<application title="DIRECTV2PC" id="{DCF05FDC-9398-4B04-A6AB-0209379A2CF1}" companyname="DirecTV" description="DirecTV">
<entrypoint id="{DCF05FDC-9398-4B04-A6AB-0209379A2CF1}" RUN="C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher\mcrun.exe" title="DIRECTV2PC" description="DIRECTV2PC">
<category category="Services\Movies" />
</entrypoint>
</application>

I put it under the category Services\Movies which puts the link in media center under "TV + Movies" because that is where I wanted it to show.

The listing of all categories is at: 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa468319.aspx

Then to register it, in a DOS prompt running as Administrator, type: C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher>C:\Windows\ehome\RegisterMCEA
pp.exe /allusers "C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher\mcrun.xml"

Lastly run "C:\Program Files\Mikinhosoft\Media Center Launcher\updatexml.exe

For #4, go to control panel, then system, then advanced and click Environment Variables. Under system variables, click PATH and then edit, at the end of the current path add a semi-colon and the DirecTV2PC Path:
;C:\program files\DirecTV\DirecTV\

based on jzoomer's post and some searching I was able to fill in the blanks, I hope this helps someone.

On the media center launcher page: http://mikinhosoft.blogspot.com/2008/07/media-center-launcher.html it says that if you are in your app, in this case DirecTV2PC and you press the back button on your remote it will close and return to media center. Haven't had a chance to try it, but if that is the case it will be nice.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

jzoomer said:


> I got it to work. Some details:
> 1. Unregistered the powerdvd app media center
> 2. Put quotes around program path in .ini file command line. It has spaces and ()
> 3. Modified mcrun.xml file with directvpc data and then registered it with media center.
> ...


I have followed all your steps and can not get it anything to add to Media Center

Could you elaborate a little more on item 2? This should be cut and dry but I want to be sure I working within the right .INI, etc. as nothing appears to be working


----------



## Schubert69 (Nov 7, 2008)

With this additional detail I finally got this to work. The only additional detail that might be important is that you need to run the command prompt as an administrator. It took me a few tries before I figured that out.

Thanks sritter (and jzoomer for the original details)!


----------



## Schubert69 (Nov 7, 2008)

So it is pretty simple to change the icon after all.


Download or create an image that you want to be the icon for the media center interface. I just googled the term "directv logo" and got a bunch of them. I suggest saving the picture to the C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\ directory.
Open regedit
go to key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Media Center\Extensibility\Entry Points
Find the GUID that you assigned to the DIRECTV2PC application
Follow the menu path Edit > New > Expandable String Value
Type in "ImageURL" as the Name
Double click the new entry and enter the path to the image that you want to set as the icon and click OK
Done

By the way... it looks like you can do pretty much all of the register & unregister steps through simple registry editing.


----------



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

Schubert69 said:


> So it is pretty simple to change the icon after all.


Awesome, thanks for that! I was wondering how to do that and hadn't had any more time to play around with it.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome thread. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

FYI - I had to enter ImageURL path with a .\ before the file name:

ex: C:\Program Files\Directv\Directv\.\image.jpg



Schubert69 said:


> So it is pretty simple to change the icon after all.
> 
> 
> Download or create an image that you want to be the icon for the media center interface. I just googled the term "directv logo" and got a bunch of them. I suggest saving the picture to the C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\ directory.
> ...


----------



## Chad Dyess (Jan 17, 2009)

I wrote a little application that uses Media Center Launcher to run DirecTV2PC, or any other app you want, without having to manually do all of the xml, ini, and registry settings yourself. I've used it on Vista 32 and Vista 64, but it should work just fine on XP as well.

You can can see how the program works and download it here:
http://chaddyess.com/2009-01/media-center-launcher-configurator/

You don't need to have Media Center Launcher installed already. My application includes it. (With permission from the developer.)


----------



## sritter (Aug 5, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## UltraMagnus0001 (Sep 16, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Seems like it could be done easily as a plugin. Of course, that's the layman in me talking about how easy it would be.


If its running in flash it probably can. There was a plugin to launch it from within Media center somewhere.


----------



## rrivera (May 23, 2007)

Ever since I upgraded to Windows 7 32bit, I can't get Directv2PC to play. I keep get this message: Directv2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or Monitor does not support the playback of protected content. What can I do to get this to play.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rrivera said:


> Ever since I upgraded to Windows 7 32bit, I can't get Directv2PC to play. I keep get this message: Directv2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or Monitor does not support the playback of protected content. What can I do to get this to play.


There is a lot more info here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------

